# Tangerine and Kumquat surprise me again!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Last night I found one enormous pinkie writhing around in their nest. The Enormouse, the big sister, was hovering protectively
over it. Very weird. The first big little one is now the size typical of a three month old mousie.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like the little pinkies are eating the others in the womb so they can have it all to themselves...mutant mousies. :imgoingtoeatyou


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

More massive mousies!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe I'll start a new variety of mousie that typically has only one baby per litter, a really, really big one. Maybe this is the result of letting the buck and doe stay together....the boys do generally seem a little less inclined to jump the does bones right around the time she throws her litter, and more interested in helping to care for the litter. It's certainly a thought provoking subject. As I've said before I'm just as interested in mousie behavior as I am in their appearance.

I'll get a pic tonight of Enormouse #1 and the new pinkie.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's the Enormouse:







And here's the new baby. I didn't think it looked like it doing well, so I've fostered on Odessa and Oddball. What do you think?



]


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Does Giantism exist in mice? That's a really strange but wonderful occurance. I wish some of my mice could do that, it might help me improve the type faster.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Enormouse looks like an adult already :lol: The new baby looks a little grey :? How is she getting on with Oddball and Odessa?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll check and let you know a little later. We're celebrating my son's 26th birthday right now, or at least as soon as I can get my face to the table for the BBQ ribs and roasted corn coming off the grill even as we speak.....*slurp*


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd figure the pinky isn't doing well because either the mother or father in the first picture in the bottom corner looks half dead. What is wrong with it?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some people have such a way with words. It was cringing from the flash. It's fine. Thanks for whatever it is you probably intended to say. :roll:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here they are again. Enormouse has developed a set of stones, and is now bunking with Good Old Dad in a separate tank. Tangerine is resting up from the turmoil. I checked E's hind end again when I say him giving Mom the major sniff. Tangerine has a bit of an irritated ear, so being alone should help that not having two bucks grooming her. It only irritates and keeps the ear from healing up. Other than that, everyone looks fine. I shold note that they had been just treated for mites before the last photo was taken, and Tangerine was not at all happy with being restrained and wetted, however slightly. She's going to be alone for at least four or five days, then reunited with her sisters. Another older boy, Royal, had been with three yellow and red tri/splashed does also had a touch of a sore ear, and he cleared up overnight when tanked on his own. Overgrooming seems to be one of main causes of that sort of thing, it seems to me. Anyone else have any thoughts on that subject?

Oops, posted and forgot to include the new pix:


----------

